# Toxins form when e-cigarette chemicals mix, study says



## M.Adhir (7/9/20)

Maybe a repost. Sorry if it it but didn't see anything here when searching.

It's a preliminary study and as usual they call for more testing--but have already made their (between the lines) pronouncement that vaping is bad for you.

https://www.health24.com/Medical/St...e-cigarette-chemicals-mix-study-says-20200903

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Adephi (7/9/20)

Maybe I missed it, but they don't really mention what toxins or chemicals they are referring to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Jengz (7/9/20)

My Mom sends me these articles the minute they release, ay i think she's got notifications on for any vape related articles that mention vaping is bad for you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## M.Adhir (7/9/20)

Jengz said:


> My Mom sends me these articles the minute they release, ay i think she's got notifications on for any vape related articles that mention vaping is bad for you.



My old man as well. 
But he has come to terms with it I guess. 
He runs chemistry labs so is at least fully aware of all the issues around targeted studies and vague outcomes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## stevie g (7/9/20)

Adephi said:


> Maybe I missed it, but they don't really mention what toxins or chemicals they are referring to.


 Yes you did miss it, read it again.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger (7/9/20)

I’ll keep on taking my chances with vaping rather than stinkies

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Feliks Karp (7/9/20)

While I applaud scientific study, I'm really concerned as to all the calling to manufacturers saying that vaping is "safe", when anyone ever said that vaping was harmless, it's less harmful than cigarettes, that's all that has ever been said, o fcourse it's not healthy, you are inhaling something foreign....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 11


----------



## M.Adhir (7/9/20)

Feliks Karp said:


> While I applaud scientific study, I'm really concerned as to all the calling to manufacturers saying that vaping is "safe", when anyone ever said that vaping was harmless, it's less harmful than cigarettes, that's all that has ever been said, o fcourse it's not healthy, you are inhaling something foreign....



100% correct
Based on what we see in front of us. Based on what alot of us heavy ex smokers now feel, it's less harmful than smoking. At least that's how it feels for now. 
Who knows. Maybe after 15 years of vaping our lungs will start to glow in the dark (might help during loadshedding), but for now, I think we are going with what 'feels better on the body' when compared to cigs. 

I would never recommend a non smoker just randomly start vaping and end up hooked up nicotine. The cycle of addiction (to anything, even plain sugar) is vicious without us always realizing it. But would I recommend a smoker switch to vaping, yes 100%.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 9


----------



## NecroticAngel (7/9/20)

Ill take my chances

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Feliks Karp (7/9/20)

M.Adhir said:


> 100% correct
> Based on what we see in front of us. Based on what alot of us heavy ex smokers now feel, it's less harmful than smoking. At least that's how it feels for now.
> Who knows. Maybe after 15 years of vaping our lungs will start to glow in the dark (might help during loadshedding), but for now, I think we are going with what 'feels better on the body' when compared to cigs.
> 
> I would never recommend a non smoker just randomly start vaping and end up hooked up nicotine. The cycle of addiction (to anything, even plain sugar) is vicious without us always realizing it. But would I recommend a smoker switch to vaping, yes 100%.



Exactly this, there was a forum member a year or so back, who started to complain that he lost lung function after vaping, and everyone asked him questions, and he stated that he was never a smoker, just started vaping. So of course it's going to mess with your fitness if you have "clean" lungs. I know that I used to do 20 or so a day, and vaping is WAY better, but better as to not inhaling anything? Ofcourse not, and I literally would be very wary of any vape related producer of juice or hardware that would claim that it's safe, personally I have never seen this. So I'm super confused as to what the scientists are trying to prove. 

They also use ambiguous terms like "solvent", what solvent exactly? PG? VG? Which flavours? Last year everyone was getting massive reactions to "vaping" and it turned out to be black market THC cartridges.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Hooked (7/9/20)

An acquaintance's mother was admitted to hiospital last week with an irregular heartbeat and high blood pressure and her doctor told her it was caused by vaping. Perhaps it was, in her case. However, my take on it is that if vaping causes irregular heartbeat and high blood pressure, then every single vaper throughout the world would be experiencing problems. How many of us, just on this forum, are?

Furthermore, I can't help but wonder if it's not the nicotine which is to blame. Vape up a storm and yes, the nic is going to affect you and you'll do a Silver, no matter how much of a seasoned vaper you are. Perhaps @Silver could perhaps recount (for the sake of those who don't know) his experience.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Adephi (7/9/20)

Hooked said:


> An acquaintance's mother was admitted to hiospital last week with an irregular heartbeat and high blood pressure and her doctor told her it was caused by vaping. Perhaps it was, in her case. However, my take on it is that if vaping causes irregular heartbeat and high blood pressure, then every single vaper throughout the world would be experiencing problems. How many of us, just on this forum, are?
> 
> Furthermore, I can't help but wonder if it's not the nicotine which is to blame. Vape up a storm and yes, the nic is going to affect you and you'll do a Silver, no matter how much of a seasoned vaper you are. Perhaps @Silver could perhaps recount (for the sake of those who don't know) his experience.



Here's the post from way back.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/doing-a-silver-what-does-this-mean.t4335/#post-98047

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/9/20)

A lot of people experiencing "problems" with vaping are in most cases sensitivity to a certain chemical or an allergic reaction. SWAMBO can't eat a guava or she swells up like a balloon. I don't see a public outcry for the ban of guavas? People are allergic to a myriad of things, and allergies can develop suddenly. Had a friend that was casual drinker for most of his life, woke up one day and couldn't even use deodorant that contained alcohol anymore, as he became allergic to it. JUST BECAUSE YOU HAVE A BAD REACTION DON'T BLAME THE ENTIRE INDUSTRY. You're allergic or sensitive to PG, or caramel flavour, or VG, or Nic, whatever. Vaping is not to blame, it's your own body.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (8/9/20)

LOL......smoking gives you wrinkles? I smoked for 29 years. My brother never touched cigs. He has wrinkles. I don't.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (8/9/20)

I did a "Silver" once

dripped cbd juice intro my Recurve dual @ 30W

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (8/9/20)

stevie g said:


> Yes you did miss it, read it again.



Would you please be so kind as to point it out.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (8/9/20)

Thanks @Hooked and thanks for bringing up this thread @M.Adhir 

My feeling is that vaping is not harmless but way less harmful than smoking.
The reason I say that is from my own experience having smoked for about 17 years then vaped for about 6. I feel much better than I did when smoking and my heart rate is lower under exercise. That I can say for sure because I monitor that closely. 

First prize would be not to smoke or vape. I agree vaping is not natural - and we don't know long term effects of inhaling vaporised food grade flavours into our lung tissue. Just like they didnt really know the longer term impacts of smoking in the early years of smoking. 

But if its between vaping or smoking there is no contest in my mind. Vaping for the outright win. That's my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH (8/9/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Hooked and thanks for bringing up this thread @M.Adhir
> 
> My feeling is that vaping is not harmless but way less harmful than smoking.
> The reason I say that is from my own experience having smoked for about 17 years then vaped for about 6. I feel much better than I did when smoking and my heart rate is lower under exercise. That I can say for sure because I monitor that closely.
> ...



All true, but I spent much of Sunday explaining THR and the EVALI myth to people who had only ever seen the anti-vaping pieces.

If it bleeds, it leads. Retractions were the only gracious aspects of the fourth estate and they no longer appear where anyone can find them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (8/9/20)

Let's be honest, one of the largest supporters of the anti vaping league are smokers. No matter how much we justify vaping they stubbornly refuse to accept any evidence due to fear and to a large degree of selfishness.

In turn they will do and say anything that justifies their habit and addiction

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/9/20)

Stranger said:


> Let's be honest, one of the largest supporters of the anti vaping league are smokers. No matter how much we justify vaping they stubbornly refuse to accept any evidence due to fear and to a large degree of selfishness.
> 
> In turn they will do and say anything that justifies their habit and addiction



Agreed ... I'm also very aware of the health risks of Vaping, AND I Vape

Truth is, we all make choices in our lives, and then we justify said choices to ourselves in spite of anyone's advice or rulings, because we can!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------

